# Best Superset pairings



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

What are the best exercises to pair into super sets in order to maximise muscle gains?

For example for Chest and Tri's (Which is my work out day tomorrow).

As my gym doesnt have barbells (yeah I know its sh*t) I 've read that a hammer grip DB press will hit the same as a closed grip barbell press (to hit the tri's more directly).

So would it be a good idea to super set Incline DB Press, into Incline hammer grip DB press?


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Supersets are best done with agonist/antagonist muscle groups

chest/back

bis/tris

etc...


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Did some upright row/dumbell shrug supersets the other day, ouch!


----------



## Gerry_bhoy (Dec 25, 2008)

mancuniankid said:


> Supersets are best done with agonist/antagonist muscle groups
> 
> chest/back
> 
> ...


Ah ok, guess that won't fit into my routine then - i do chest/tri's, back/bi's.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

No reason why you can't do supersets mate. There's no one best way of doing them. I don't use them a great deal, but give them a go and see what you think


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Antagonitic sets are the best, you use normal rest times this increases your workout capacity and actually makes you stronger.

This is via the mechanism "reciprocal inhibition" it means the weakening (via exercising or stretching) a muscle will allow its antagonist to achieve a stronger contraction.

This is useful for stuff like face pulls- stretch your pecs in between sets and you can then achieve greater scapular retraction.

For example

a1 bench press

a2 bor


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Agreed, that's how I would use them, however I have read of other ways of utilising supersets.

Good explanation by the way


----------



## El Ricardinho (May 30, 2008)

Mancunian kid you have put to work --chest/back bi's/tri's. I would tend to disagree with you there as you would be working the muscles to much.

Chest/tri's and bi's/back is a far better superset imo. The way Gerry has been doing it. You would end up overtraining the small musclegroups the way you say. Just my 50 cents.


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

El Ricardinho said:


> Mancunian kid you have put to work --chest/back bi's/tri's. I would tend to disagree with you there as you would be working the muscles to much.
> 
> Chest/tri's and bi's/back is a far better superset imo. The way Gerry has been doing it. You would end up overtraining the small musclegroups the way you say. Just my 50 cents.


Supersets IMO comprise of 2 sets one straight after the other with no rest. The idea is that both sets work the same body area but opposing muscle groups. so to me its tris n bis, chest n back, hamstrings and quads etc..

Each to there own though but thats the way ive been taught and its they way i prefer...


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

Gerry_bhoy said:


> What are the best exercises to pair into super sets in order to maximise muscle gains?
> 
> For example for Chest and Tri's (Which is my work out day tomorrow).
> 
> ...


TRY PRE-EXAUSTION SUPER SETS

PECTORLAS GENERAL

flat bench flies+bar bench press

UPPER

incline flies+bar incline press

LOWER

decline flies+bar decline press

TRIS

scull crusers+pulley pusdowns or both hands db kick back


----------

